# New horse owner (help)



## Lynne1511 (5 November 2015)

Hi everyone just looking for advice bought a horse 6 months ago when originally bought him people at yard said he was better off shot as his feet were really bad made the mistake of just buying when I fell in love with one instead of thinking logically...however through past 6 months I have proven everyone wrong he's such a loveable horse his feet are looking great get shoes every 5 weeks and he has an amazing presence to be around had troubles in stable first few months comes to call now and people jealous over this we have a great bond however I had never ridden before I got him and started slow did ride and had lessons which was going great however moved house and was renovations was still seeing him daily but never rode for a month now that's all finished when I sit on him he refuses to move at all tried whip the lot...decided to get yard owner he done amazing for her and another friend but still nothing with me but will still stand and be cuddled all day long and acknowledge me does anyone have any tips not confident enough to ride through if has temper tantrum just want the horse I had back möbius they 4 weeks...my yard owner still working with him but she says he's great


----------



## Booboos (5 November 2015)

Assuming it's not half term...for your sake and for the sake of your horse you need to get yourself to a riding school with suitable horses for you to learn on. You say nothing about your horse, e.g, age, experience, etc. but depending on those either pay someone to bring him on or loan him out until you are ready to ride him.


----------



## Lynne1511 (5 November 2015)

I was riding him for 5 months with no issues my horse is 12 ish ex hunter has great paces and personality as o stated did have lessons on him weekly but with month gap it changed and now my yard owner schooling him with no issues says he respondes well as he was doing for me


----------



## Booboos (6 November 2015)

So you've been ridding him for 5 months with no problem, had a month's break during which time he was schooled by the YO and now when you get on he won't move? That is very bizarre. What does your instructor say? What happens if the YO gets on first, gets him going and then you get on? What if the instructor pops you on the lunge will he move then?


----------



## Lynne1511 (6 November 2015)

Yes I was riding him for 5 months during the month he wasn't being ridden at all...when I did try riding him he refused to move that's when I got my YO to school him but he's responding great to get when I tried again still refused to move will walk and Trot when on lunge rope but not when free


----------



## 9tails (6 November 2015)

Did you really buy a horse having never ridden before?


----------



## Lynne1511 (6 November 2015)

Yes wish I had done sooner did originally buy with a friend to start and done that for a while before buying my own always wanted a horse and loving it...


----------



## Cortez (6 November 2015)

Get some lessons from a proper instructor. There is nothing wrong with your horse.


----------



## luckyoldme (6 November 2015)

A lot of posters on here will have had years round horses and will be able to jump on anything and make it do almost anything.
Its not like that for me, i bought my first horse 8 years ago and had a terrible time with him, looking back we just needed time to build up a bond. Maybe you have lost a bit of confidence and the horse is picking up on that, with my horse our issues were definately down to my lack of confidence. It might be an idea to go right back to the begginning with him just leading and lunging and getting the feel of how he reacts to you then very slowly build up to getting back on.
My old lad turned out lovely in the end and i have just had an amazing summer out and about with him...it all just takes time!


----------



## Lynne1511 (6 November 2015)

Thank you I agree my lack of confidence while riding is low I will definitely start from beginning and hopefully by the good weather kicks back in I will start enjoying the benefits of him again


----------



## Booboos (6 November 2015)

Sorry but I disagree. Do not go back to the beginning, no amount of grooming a horse is suddenly going to turn him into a schoolmaster. Your YO should keep schooling him, keeping him fit and educating him and you should go to a good riding school so that you can strengthen your position and learn to use your aids more effectively.


----------



## LHIS (6 November 2015)

Lessons, lessons and more lessons! Sounds like your horse has you sussed out and is trying it on, and winning. Get some professional help from a good instructor and go straight back to basics. 
You are lucky that given you bought the horse without being able to ride that this is the worst he has done. Get some help from a reputable instructor quickly.

ETA - lessons at a riding school on a seasoned riding horse first. Then once you're competent and confident, have lessons on your horse and transfer what you have learnt to him.


----------



## Lynne1511 (6 November 2015)

Thanks for advice was originally thinking of learning on other horse but was advised to learn on my own to grow with him I will definitely look into this more as makes sense get my confidence up and take on to mine thank you


----------



## FestiveFuzz (6 November 2015)

Lynne1511 said:



			Thanks for advice was originally thinking of learning on other horse but was advised to learn on my own to grow with him I will definitely look into this more as makes sense get my confidence up and take on to mine thank you
		
Click to expand...

This only works if you already have the basics in place and have an understanding, schoolmaster type horse to work with. Unfortunately this doesn't sound like the case in your instance. You say you were having weekly lessons before the month off. Has your instructor been back since? If not have you mentioned the issues your having to your instructor? Knowing you and the horse they are probably better placed to offer advice on how to move things forward. Likewise has your YO offered any advice on how you can ride your horse through the situation? 

I honestly don't think I've ever heard of a horse having a month off and suddenly pointblankly refusing to move for one person but being fine for everyone else. Unless by him not moving you are referring to him planting and napping in which case you'll need to pop your brave pants on if you want to get him through this behaviour. Alternatively could it be that with you being a new rider you might be fairly unbalanced and thus he's sensing this and worrying about moving in case you fall? It's just a thought but my horse tends to stop if he's got a novice rider on him and feels them getting unbalanced.


----------



## Lynne1511 (6 November 2015)

My riding instructor is the yard owner where an based she suggested riding him through it as you said correctly he is dancing about and misbehaving slightly and as you said me being a novice lacks my confidence she is riding him again in the morning and said if all goes okay then start a few lessons a week starting Sunday just wish I had started riding years ago &#128513;...being 35 tend to be more nervous...he is a great natured horse and think you might be right about my balance I think I need more lessons to get myself right and then me and him can start being the way it used to be thanks for your advice


----------



## Princess16 (6 November 2015)

Wow as a new rider myself I think you have had your brave pants on! There is no way I would get on a horse I'd never ridden before without having had lessons on a RS horse first . These horses are trained to help you with your confidence, insecurities etc and are picked solely for their abilities to have new riders learning on them. 

Please get yourself some more lessons, let  your instructor school/ride him before you attempt to get back on and get seriously hurt.


----------



## Lynne1511 (6 November 2015)

I went and saw about 30 horses before I bought Benny he was the only one that I felt as though I wanted to sit on and walked him round the arena where I bought him and just knew he was for me since then we've created such a great bond I honestly have never felt nervous beside him or riding him before that month break when I sit with him in his stable he's right beside me head on my shoulder...my nerves kick in when he starts walking back and jolting when I use the whip which is down to my confidence I know they are beasts and unpredictable but I don't think he has a bad bone in his body but I do know what u mean keep saying to my husband what if


----------



## Princess16 (6 November 2015)

Lynne1511 said:



			I went and saw about 30 horses before I bought Benny he was the only one that I felt as though I wanted to sit on and walked him round the arena where I bought him and just knew he was for me since then we've created such a great bond I honestly have never felt nervous beside him or riding him before that month break when I sit with him in his stable he's right beside me head on my shoulder...my nerves kick in when he starts walking back and jolting when I use the whip which is down to my confidence I know they are beasts and unpredictable but I don't think he has a bad bone in his body but I do know what u mean keep saying to my husband what if
		
Click to expand...

I understand what you're saying but please remember all horses are unpredictable and if that horse gets spooked (however calm you may think him) no special bond will keep you as an inexperienced rider on him. Please be careful that's all I'm saying.


----------



## Lynne1511 (6 November 2015)

Your completely right thank you


----------



## Orangehorse (6 November 2015)

So what does the YO say?  She can ride him, so what does she say to you when you can't get him to move?  He obviously doesn't understand what you are asking him.  If a horse doesn't understand it is no good shouting louder, but think of a different way to ask.

Having some lunging lessons might be a good idea, with you on the horse improving your "seat" and the instructor controlling the horse. Not necessarily your horse though, if he isn't suitable.


----------



## Lynne1511 (6 November 2015)

I've never rode him in front of the yo after days of trying unsuccessfully I approached her for schooling she has been on him 2 times so far and tomorrow again just trying to keep myself right in my heart I know he's the right horse its prob me that's letting him down


----------



## be positive (6 November 2015)

You are obviously inexperienced but trying hard to get it right, the next stage should be to ask the YO to give you some help, maybe not a formal lesson if you don't feel ready or they are not used to teaching, not all riders enjoy or want to instruct, after they have done a short schooling session which you should be watching, then they can give you some help and guidance so you can get going in the right way. 

There is little point in having him schooled if you do not also have help to develop the skills required to ride him, a good trainer will have the owner/ rider in mind when they are schooling the horse, if they have never seen you ride they really need to in order to do a decent job for both you and the horse, it is no good training the horse if the rider does not learn at the same time.


----------



## Lynne1511 (6 November 2015)

Hi thank you for responding my yo gave me lessons beforehand she thought he was excellent horse listened to commands etc when I approached after month out I asked her for schooling after 1 ride she said he at first tried to push it worked him through said she will try again see how he feels before you ride him then get lessons booked in to get him used to me again..,I am very inexperienced but eager to learn each and every day so much to learn


----------



## Leo Walker (6 November 2015)

I'm not a novice at all, but I really lost my way with my little cob when I got really ill. What I'm doing is having my instructor ride him first to work him properly, then I get on and we focus on me a LOT! And I then find that we have no problems. And we are now going great guns! A long way still to go! I find due to my medical problems I am riding like a novice and he knows that and takes the mickey!

I have no doubt I couldnt get on him and it would be fine. But when I get on him and ride properly under supervision then he is fine  So it sounds like you are at the same sort of level as me. Honestly, stop trying to deal with it on your own. Get your YO or an instructor to get on and set him up, then get on and have them set YOU up and I'll bet you any money that you have no issues


----------



## Lynne1511 (6 November 2015)

Aww thank you so much broke my heart when he rode great for other people and not me made my confidence much worse but thank you no matter what anyone says they know and I will give 100 percent he is mine but will realise himself that I am his owner &#128512; Hope your doing good


----------



## Leo Walker (6 November 2015)

Lynne1511 said:



			Aww thank you so much broke my heart when he rode great for other people and not me made my confidence much worse but thank you no matter what anyone says they know and I will give 100 percent he is mine but will realise himself that I am his owner &#55357;&#56832; Hope your doing good
		
Click to expand...

I had a really bad ride, well not a ride as I got off  I was gutted and theres a long post on here somewhere about it. I then got my instructor to come up as an emergency, thinking, well hoping, she would have similar behaviour to deal with and could sort it. He was fine! I was absolutely gutted for a little bit as it was then obvious the problem was me. I had a little weep then kicked myself up the butt and got on with it, and now its fine  He does occasionally question me, but not as extremely and I now know how to deal with it, and we are getting on fabulously and I am confident that with a bit of work he will be awesome, I will still be barely average, but it will still be fine


----------



## Lynne1511 (6 November 2015)

The way I felt as thought I was the one in the wrong but now realise it's not him it's me need more experience thanks for sharing yours don't feel so alone now in a yard of know it alls lol &#128512;


----------



## alainax (6 November 2015)

Just bear in mind horses don't know "owner" the know " nice human" " other nice human who spend time with me" " other nice human who gives me carrots but I can push around" "nice human who spends time with me, is the boss and makes me feel safe". 

Just because you spend time with him, won't make him listen to your every whim. What an angel he sounds not to have tanked off and dumped you several times by now! You do sound like you have a fabulous horse, but you just need to get yourself some lessons to know what to do.


----------



## Leo Walker (6 November 2015)

Lynne1511 said:



			The way I felt as thought I was the one in the wrong but now realise it's not him it's me need more experience thanks for sharing yours don't feel so alone now in a yard of know it alls lol &#55357;&#56832;
		
Click to expand...

Its not nice to know its you, but honestly its so much better than it being the horse! You can improve yourself to the point where it works, its much harder to get the horse to that point if your not a pro


----------



## Lynne1511 (7 November 2015)

Thank you all so much it's defo me I will sort it nice hearing it from people who been there done it &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## chillipup (7 November 2015)

Lynne1511 said:



			I went and saw about 30 horses before I bought Benny he was the only one that I felt as though I wanted to sit on and walked him round the arena where I bought him and just knew he was for me since then we've created such a great bond I honestly have never felt nervous beside him or riding him before that month break when I sit with him in his stable he's right beside me head on my shoulder...my nerves kick in when he starts walking back and jolting when I use the whip which is down to my confidence I know they are beasts and unpredictable but I don't think he has a bad bone in his body but I do know what u mean keep saying to my husband what if
		
Click to expand...

I hope your lessons go well. In the mean time, until you gain more experience in your riding ability, please refrain from using a whip. If you don't know what you're doing, you have no right to use it.


----------



## Sandstone1 (7 November 2015)

chillipup said:



			I hope your lessons go well. In the mean time, until you gain more experience in your riding ability, please refrain from using a whip. If you don't know what you're doing, you have no right to use it.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, you shouldn't be using a whip.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (7 November 2015)

Lynne1511 said:



			I've never rode him in front of the yo after days of trying unsuccessfully I approached her for schooling she has been on him 2 times so far and tomorrow again just trying to keep myself right in my heart I know he's the right horse its prob me that's letting him down
		
Click to expand...

I disagree with this. The right horse should


----------



## FestiveFuzz (7 November 2015)

Oh pants...posted too soon...



Lynne1511 said:



			I've never rode him in front of the yo after days of trying unsuccessfully I approached her for schooling she has been on him 2 times so far and tomorrow again just trying to keep myself right in my heart I know he's the right horse its prob me that's letting him down
		
Click to expand...

I disagree with this. The right horse should instill confidence in you. If your horse doesn't do that then it's not the right horse. 

Speaking as someone who used to have a nappy ****** of a horse and had many years of experience under my belt which helped me deal with it I can 100% say that the only way you'll get through this is to build your confidence. It's all well and good having someone else schooling him but he's unlikely to act up in the same way with a more competent rider and will sense your nerves as soon as you get back on and will try it on again. This will only escalate if it's not nipped in the bud promptly as the horse continues to push boundaries. 

Please don't fall into the new owner trap of thinking your horse likes others more than you if he behaves differently for them or won't love you if you do this or that...horses don't think like that. The best thing you can do is be firm but fair and most of all consistent. Set boundaries both on and off the ground and be strict with your horse about it. Simple things like expecting your horse to stand calmly when tied up no matter where you are. 

Oh and crack on with lessons either on your horse or with a schoolmaster. It's by no means impossible to get back to where you were with your boy and in honesty it'll probably make you a better rider in the long run but it won't be easy. Best of luck!


----------



## Lynne1511 (7 November 2015)

Thank you so much for your advice I'm taking it all in I have so much to learn and value what each reply I've had my yo rode him again today he was great so defo taking lesson on Monday how many would you suggest I take a week want to get there quicker


----------



## Leo Walker (7 November 2015)

I wouldnt ride unless it was in a lesson until you feel confident hes going forwards. It only takes one bad session to set you both right back


----------



## FestiveFuzz (8 November 2015)

Lynne1511 said:



			Thank you so much for your advice I'm taking it all in I have so much to learn and value what each reply I've had my yo rode him again today he was great so defo taking lesson on Monday how many would you suggest I take a week want to get there quicker
		
Click to expand...

It really depends on how many you can afford. Naturally the more hours in the saddle you spend the more confident you'll be but I agree for now I wouldn't do too much outside of lessons until you really have a handle on your boy's behaviour. Do you have someone with a nice steady horse that you could perhaps hack out with? 

As a matter of course I have weekly lessons with my trainer as I have a green horse to bring on and I find a second pair of eyes is invaluable in keeping us on track and helping set goals. For example we're currently working towards competing at Novice level at dressage come the spring.


----------

